# Storming Juno-Docudrama



## CEEBEE501 (5 Nov 2010)

I found this on another website and searched here and was surprised that it hadn't been talked about here.
Its a Docudrama from History television that is all about the Juno landing, it looks fairly interesting from the trailer. 
I did a very quick search and I did not see any other movies that focus on the Juno landings other then a few documentaries.

http://stormingjuno.com/


----------



## klambie (5 Nov 2010)

Key characters are from 1 Can Para, 1st Hussars and Regina Rifles.  There is also a companion documentary with interviews of a number of D-Day vets.


----------



## Infantry_wannabe (6 Nov 2010)

Looks like it might not be bad. I don't imagine they had much of a budget to work with but it's good that someone is trying to tell Canadian stories.

My grandfather landed with the Regina Rifles on D-day, so for me it's got even more interest. I'll be watching.


----------



## BernDawg (6 Nov 2010)

Heading downstairs to set the reminder right now.


----------



## 57Chevy (6 Nov 2010)

I'll be watching that one :nod:
More information  Juno Beach (Operation Overlord)


----------



## MARS (11 Nov 2010)

Seems pretty decent so far...


----------



## Pat in Halifax (11 Nov 2010)

Watching it right now! pretty amazing actually!


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (11 Nov 2010)

I've seen the ads in heavy rotation, but have yet to see it. Hopefully it will be on later tonight.


----------



## a.schamb (11 Nov 2010)

Watching it very shortly! It looks quite good, should be nice to see a D-Day movie from the Canadian perspective.


----------



## tango22a (11 Nov 2010)

I found the docudrama EXCELLENT........BRAVO to History Channel!


tango22a


----------



## OldTanker (12 Nov 2010)

A great story well told.


----------



## Infantry_wannabe (12 Nov 2010)

It was actually pretty good!


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (12 Nov 2010)

Agreed, pretty well done.


----------



## Old Sweat (12 Nov 2010)

Given that I am not sure there are any DD Shermans available, I can live with a post Second World War mark being used. I was impressed watching the action of the Sten Gun operate, even if I did not see any cartridge cases ejected.

My only quibbles were the lack of rifle badges of rank on the officers and NCMs (check the bottom photo opposite p. 50 in Vol 3 of the Canadian Official History) and the use of modern radio voice procedure, for example "3 Alpha, This is 33 Alpha, etc." The 1944 procedure would have been something like "Hello 33 Able for 3 Able, etc." Both were small points and I liked the production.


----------



## mariomike (12 Nov 2010)

A review.
"Storming Juno docu-drama revisits D-Day":
http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/remembranceday/article/888676--remembrance-day-storming-juno-docu-drama-revisits-d-day


----------



## pitdroid (27 May 2011)

I actually just seen the DVD in Wal-Mart yesterday, I was thinking of getting it, it was only $12.99.


----------



## BernDawg (28 May 2011)

Looks like I'm headed down to Wally-World today!!
Thanks for the heads-up.   8)


----------



## klambie (29 May 2011)

$5.00 from every DVD sale is going to the Poppy Fund until 1 July.


----------



## masterchief (8 Jun 2011)

I seen it and I thought it was very good.
And very well made.


Bill


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 Jun 2011)

I watched it expecting another dissappointing effort along the lines of the Dieppe thing they did a few years ago or, even worse, that 'Valour and the Horror' junk produced by Brian McKenna. 

Gladly, it was actually quite good. The usual overly melodramatica stuff that appears in NFB type films but, otherwise, quite good. I especially liked the fact that they recreated real incidents. 

I also liked the use of the light mortar in the direct fire role. Glad to see I'm not alone!  ;D


----------



## Staff Weenie (8 Jun 2011)

I'm glad it was made, and I would love to see more Canadian military history made into films. Technical issues aside, my only concerns were that the acting was somewhat wooden, and the script didn't seem to match the colourful language Canadian soldiers were so famous for. I also thought there was an undertone of political correctness. But all in all, I'm damn glad somebody took the project on.


----------

